# Need help finding an old arrangement



## darkwarrior (Jan 11, 2015)

I do not have any clips but i can remember the name of an old piece i played in high school some years ago.... It was called Eclipse Of Mars. 

But for the life of me i can not find a single thing about it online, nor can i remember the composer, it had EXTREMELY awkward note spacing throughout the intro, the most memorable of which being the chimes opening. 

If ANYONE knows a thing about this piece please let me know, I'm dying to hear it once again.


----------

